# PRIDE Grand Prix 2003



## Elfan (Jun 12, 2003)

Apparantly the "Opening Round" is going to be in August...

From Sherdog:



> Quinton Jackson, Wanderlei Silva, and Kazushi Sakuraba all entered the ring during PRIDE 26 to ask permission from Nobuhiko Takada to participate in the PRIDE Grand Prix 2003 Middleweight (less than 93 kg) Tournament.
> 
> Renzo Gracie was present (but not in the ring), and asked that a Gracie family fighter be entered.
> 
> More than two independent sources inform that Alistair Overeem may likely be Quinton Jackson's opponent for the first round of the PRIDE Middleweight Grand Prix, and it's likely that Wanderlei Silva will be in the opposite bracket.



Let the rumors and speculation begin.


----------



## spook mma (Jun 14, 2003)

hoooooah!  sakuraba and silva!  
any recent word on match ups?
silva and sak are my 2 favorite fighters, but i'm afraid that sak will get KILLED by silva if they go at it a 3rd time.


----------



## ace (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook mma _
> *hoooooah!  sakuraba and silva!
> any recent word on match ups?
> silva and sak are my 2 favorite fighters, but i'm afraid that sak will get KILLED by silva if they go at it a 3rd time.   *



I Agree they Are Both Great Fighters.
But The 1st Time They Fought Sak Was Sick.

The 2nd Silva Had a Great Body Slam.
Sak Will Be Better Pre-paired This Time.
Still Silva May Just Do it again for the 3rd Time.

But I would Not Count sak out or Think He will
go down Easy.


----------



## spook mma (Jun 16, 2003)

actually, it most definitely will be Silva and Quinton Jackson in opposite brackets, but i don't know if they'll ever even see each other.

but how about saku against another gracie?


----------



## Elfan (Jun 19, 2003)

Yoshida is in.


----------



## ace (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Yoshida is in. *


----------



## Elfan (Jun 20, 2003)

Come on just because Yoshida didn't even have his arm around his throat for the "choke", Royce didn't tap, and the ref stopped the fight as soon as Yoshida said something doesn't mean it was a work.  I mean the ref really could just be as dumb as the guy from UFC 1. ;-)


I think it should be Jackson or Silvia vs Yoshida in the first round.  Knock him out in about 10 seconds and then get on with important things.


----------



## ace (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Come on just because Yoshida didn't even have his arm around his throat for the "choke", Royce didn't tap, and the ref stopped the fight as soon as Yoshida said something doesn't mean it was a work.  I mean the ref really could just be as dumb as the guy from UFC 1. ;-)
> 
> 
> I think it should be Jackson or Silvia vs Yoshida in the first round.  Knock him out in about 10 seconds and then get on with important things. *



Watch it & The Pre-Fight interview.
Frye Say's im gonna Break his Arm Then Winks to The Camera.
As For The Royce Fight That Was Just Bull $ h i t>>>>>


----------



## spook mma (Jun 22, 2003)

i think you guys are really underestimating yoshida.  given, im no yoshida fan, but i think he has the potential to really catch someone off guard.  im almost positive that he'll get someone offguard on this grand prix.  i bet that they make a matchup of him and sakuraba.  kind of a passing of the torch.


----------



## Elfan (Jun 26, 2003)

Chuck Liddell, Chuck Liddell, and Alistair Overeem are in so the current line up is:

- Kazushi Sakuraba

- Alistair Overeem

- Hidehiko Yoshida

- Vanderlei Silva

- Quinton "Rampage" Jackson

- Ricardo Arona

- Chuck Liddell

- TBA (gracie?)


----------



## JDenz (Aug 21, 2003)

Well it was a hell of an event but it looks like Yosida might not be able to fight in the next round.  Sak Silva 4? lol


----------



## ace (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Well it was a hell of an event but it looks like Yosida might not be able to fight in the next round.  Sak Silva 4? lol *



But it's Time to Move on.

Perhapes A movie Costaring Jackie Chan Would Be
Great Sak Can do it.

Or He should heal & opean his Own School.
He Had some of the Best Fights  i've ever seen.

I think His body Needs to heal & he shoul cut down ta 2 packs a Day & Stop Parting with Tank  :erg:


----------



## JDenz (Sep 10, 2003)

I wish Pride would release the matchups for the next round.


----------



## ace (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *I wish Pride would release the matchups for the next round. *



LoL
it's true it's tue


----------

